
A Flask module pushing exceptions to Datadog - drizzt
https://github.com/mindflayer/flask-breathalyzer
======
drizzt
It's derived from the Flask plugin of the 'raven' module (aka Sentry), still
missing some tests and a good refactor after them, but already something
meaningful, imho.

